# Does Anyone Collect Something Diecast Like..........



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

LIGHTERS!!!!!!!

Lighters are great! I have over 35 different lighters. Most of them are not Zippos. there fun but can be real expensive.


----------



## translego1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't collect lighters, but I do collect random pieces of old electronic equipment


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have some old Drive in movie speakers


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i collect certain action figures and on occasion the rare car ( speed demons, muscle machines flag painted theme including teh 9/11 cars and an old micro machine #9 volkswagens


----------



## BubbaJoe (Jun 27, 2010)

metal souvenir buildings..Empire state building,where i met the lovely mrs bubba...flashlights..i'm a flashaholic,have somewhere near 50 or 60 of them


----------

